# NBI Clearance



## atkin8 (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you get an NBI clearance for a 13A visa if staying under 6 months in the Philippines . I have an Apostilled Police Clearance certificate form Ireland .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Atkin8, are you going to get your 13a in Ireland or here in the Philippines?

If you work your 13a in Ireland, you won't need a NBI clearance but if done in the Philippines you'll end up with that NBI clearance and also a Probationary and then you'll have to do it all over again one year later for that Permanent Residency. 

So if you already have your Police Record and are currently here, won't they accept it?

I don't know where you are currently located, it looks like Ireland, but if you can get this done in Ireland you'll come to the Philippines with your 13a affixed in your passport with a package for the PBI, when you land in the Philippines you have roughly one week to get your ACR card at the PBI. Note, you'll be a Permanent Resident before you leave your homeland.

You don't want to run documents in the Philippines, so many hassles, it's best if you accomplish this through the Philippine Consulate in Ireland. If you live a long way from the Philippine Consulate in Ireland, you can accomplish this through the mail system.


----------



## atkin8 (Jan 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Atkin8, are you going to get your 13a in Ireland or here in the Philippines?
> 
> If you work your 13a in Ireland, you won't need a NBI clearance but if done in the Philippines you'll end up with that NBI clearance and also a Probationary and then you'll have to do it all over again one year later for that Permanent Residency.
> 
> ...


The Philippine Consul in Ireland cannot do anything .The NBI is suspended there too .


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

atkin8 said:


> Can you get an NBI clearance for a 13A visa if staying under 6 months in the Philippines . I have an Apostilled Police Clearance certificate form Ireland .


You can and in my case the BI demanded I get one even though I was here less than 6 months. They always hit me with something different than they show on their website.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

atkin8 said:


> The Philippine Consul in Ireland cannot do anything .The NBI is suspended there too .


Why would you need an NBI clearance, that's what I'm trying to share with you because you are in your homeland.

I've never applied for an NBI clearance, that's only a requirement if you're applying and living here...In the Philippines, unless this has been changed? I don't think so and what would the NBI know more about you then your own countries Law Enforcement agency?

NBI is only used in the Philippines and really there's no need to use their services if applying for a 13a Visa in Ireland. 

Have you talked with your Philippine Consulate and if so, where is this NBI requirement listed on the checklist?

Once again if I have this wrong or this is a requirement from Ireland I apologize in advance.

The documents that I initially filled out in the US from my Philippine Consulate were different from the documents used in the Philippines and so were the requirements.

You have potential to have everything done from Ireland except the ACR or Permanent Resident Card so? Can you and have gone into the PBI.. and if not how have you been communicating with them.


----------



## atkin8 (Jan 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Why would you need an NBI clearance, that's what I'm trying to share with you because you are in your homeland.
> 
> I've never applied for an NBI clearance, that's only a requirement if you're applying and living here...In the Philippines, unless this has been changed? I don't think so and what would the NBI know more about you then your own countries Law Enforcement agency?
> 
> ...


You can get the 13A visa done in the UK if you have your wife present . In Ireland its only a small outreach Consulate with an office in a youth center that is open once a week . They have a staff of volunteers only who can only do some procedures. My wife has a relative that works with the NBI so I wait to see what he says . The NBI is suspended at present and the website is not working .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

atkin8 said:


> You can get the 13A visa done in the UK if you have your wife present . In Ireland its only a small outreach Consulate with an office in a youth center that is open once a week . They have a staff of volunteers only who can only do some procedures. My wife has a relative that works with the NBI so I wait to see what he says . The NBI is suspended at present and the website is not working .


Okay I see why it's not possible, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

> expand...


"You can get the 13A visa done in the UK if you have your wife present . "
That's also the case in the Philippines, it's your wife that is requesting the spouse visa on your behalf.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I am told that 13A applications to Phils overseas missions are suspended at the moment anyway. 
(Probably why the OP is experiencing difficulties).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> I am told that 13A applications to Phils overseas missions are suspended at the moment anyway.
> (Probably why the OP is experiencing difficulties).


Earlier on in the pandemic there was an advisory on the Philippines embassy London website that applications for 13a were suspended. I can't see that anymore but neither can I see any link or information regarding the 13a.
The only advisory I can is that you should be fully vaccinated before travelling to the Philippines.


----------

